# Hilfe oder Kaufberatung für pc für konstante FPS bei CS:GO



## apis (24. Juni 2015)

*Hilfe oder Kaufberatung für pc für konstante FPS bei CS:GO*

Moin Moin, ich habe vor 2 Jahre aktiv Erfolgreich Css gespielt, danach zuviel um die Ohren gehabt und mir ein Laptop statt des Towers angeschafft und seit einiger Zeit wollte Ich gerne wieder mit CS:GO anfangen, zu meinem Problem:

Bei Smokes, Schusswechseln, HE´s etc fängt er sehr Stressig an zu Ruckeln und die fps Dropppen.
meine im Laptop verbaute Hardware ist diese:



NVIDIA Geforce GT540m
intelcore i5 2430M 2,4Hz
8Gb RAM

habe es schon mit sehr geringen Grafikoptionen probiert.

hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte oder was Hilft, und zur Not mehr oder weniger Kostengünstige Towerhardware Ideen auf dem es Flüssig laufen würde, um sich ähnliches anzuschaffen neben meinem Laptop.

Danke schonmal im vorraus

mfg apis!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2015)

Die Frage ist da halt, was du unter "günstig" verstehst. Speziell CS:GO braucht da zwar nicht sooo viel Power, aber mind. 500€ sollte man da halt schon rechnen, und da musst du evlt. noch Windows und nen Monitor dazurechnen


----------



## apis (24. Juni 2015)

Danke schon einmal für die schnelle Antwort, ich will keinen High end pc, da mich diese Hochleistungsspiele nicht großartig Interessieren, einfach eine konstante FPS um bei cs:go wieder Durchstarten zu können mit meinem Team. 

den Preis schaue ich mir hinterher nochmal an, ich habe ein paar Kollegen die in die Richtung ihre Kontakte haben, mich würden grobe Eckdaten interessieren, was die Hardware angeht, sprich:

CPU
Graka
Mainboard
Arbeitsspeicher etc. 

würde mich über tips sehr Freuen.

1-2 Bildschirme habe ich hier noch rumfliegen.

apis.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2015)

Also, 500€ wäre bei weitem noch nicht für Hochleistungsspiele auf höchsten Details ausreichend - die 500€ waren schon so gemeint, dass ich das als Minimum für CS:GO sehe, wenn du das mit mittleren/höheren Details spielen willst.


Ich würde da als günstigste Lösung bei der CPU einen core i3-4150 oder 4160 nehmen, die CPU wäre ca zwischen einem AMD FX-6300 und FX-8350 einzuordnen und kostet ca. 110€. Wenn du weniger ausgibst, wird es gleich ein gutes Stück schwächer. Ein passendes Board kostet ab ca. 60€.  Dazu dann 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM für ca 55€.

Und Grafikkarte: eine AMD R7 260X wäre für ca 110-120€ für die 2GB-Version eine Karte, die schon sehr gut FÜR DEN PREIS ist. Für CS:CO sollte die auch schon ganz gut sein - natürlich bringt ne Karte, die ca 150-200€ kostet, also 50-90% mehr, auch deutlich mehr FPS. zB ne AMD R9 270X kostet ab 160€ und ist auch ca 50-60% schneller. Die neue AMD R7 370 ist ein wenig langsamer (10% ), aber kostet auch ca 20€ weniger.

ist halt aber alles auch ne Geldfrage - wenn du jetzt das billigste suchst, was CS:GO in zB 80 FPS schafft, dann kann ich dazu wenig sagen. Wenn du aber fragst, was du für maximal XY Euro am besten nehmen solltest, kann ich da gut was zu sagen.


----------



## apis (24. Juni 2015)

nein nein nicht das Billigste, ich meine einfach eine Günstige variante an PC mit der CS:GO gut läuft, nicht gerade so gut, sondern Sehr gut ohne jegliche Probleme.

Und da CS:GO halt nicht so anspruchsvoll ist habe ich das wort Günstig benutzt. 

Es ist Auch sehr Wichtig das es eine Konstante fps ist die zwischen 150-250 liegt in jeder Situation.
Keine 400 fps und High End Grafik.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2015)

Okay, da bin ich aber eben auch nicht sicher, was dafür nötig ist - hast du da vlt. Infos von Deinen Mitstreitern, welche Grafikkarten und CPUs dafür sicher reichen? Vlt bist du in einem Team/Clan aktiv? 

Ich weiß halt, dass mit nem core i5-4460 auch moderne Games sehr gut laufen, der kostet ca 180€ - und bei ner Grafikkarte reicht eine R9 270X für "hohe" Details bei modernen Games. D.h. das wird vermutlich für CS:GO für über 100 FPS reichen, aber ganz sicher kann ich es nicht sagen - vor allem kann es sein, dass eben auch schon ein core i3 und die R7 260X für über 100 FPS reichen.

Und der Rest des PCs ist unabhängig davon, ob du nun nen i3 + R7 260X oder i5 + R9 270X oder sogar nen i7 + GTX 970 nimmst.


----------



## apis (24. Juni 2015)

okay Danke schonmal !
Ich höre mich mal um und schaue mich um. 

vielen dank.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2015)

hab auch mal Deinen Titel editiert, vlt. sieht ja einer, der es auch spielt, das Thema dann eher.


----------



## apis (28. Juni 2015)

Habe hier etwas Gefunden, würdest du Denken das man damit Arbeiten kann ?

1: 

AMD *FX-4300** (4x 3.8GHz Quad-Core)*
*MSI 970A-G43 (AMD 970)*
*AMD Radeon R7 260X (2GB)*
*4GB RAM (DDR3-1600)*

2:



AMD *FX-4300 (4x 3.8GHz Quad-Core)*
*MSI 970A-G43 (AMD 970)*
*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 (1GB)*
*4GB RAM (DDR3-1600)*


----------



## apis (28. Juni 2015)

oder für 100€ mehr



AMD *FX-4300** (4x 3.8GHz Quad-Core)*
*MSI 970A-G43 (AMD 970)*
*AMD Radeon R9 270 (2GB)*
*8GB RAM (DDR3-1600)*
*500GB Festplatte (7200rpm)*


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

Also, bei der CPU wäre ich nicht sicher, ob die wirklich auch für hohe FPS reicht. Grafikkartenmäßig liegt die R7 260X vor der GTX 750, und die R9 270 ist nochmal klar besser.


----------



## apis (28. Juni 2015)

okay und mit einem i5 wie dieser:



Intel *Core i5-4460*
*ASUS H81M-Plus*
*AMD Radeon R9 270*
*8GB RAM

**wäre da knapp um 6-700 euro ist das preis leistungs technisch machbar ? *


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2015)

Das wäre ein gutes Set Preis-Leistungstechnisch gesehen, wobei du auch die neue AMD R7 370 nehmen kannst.


----------

